# Seeking body kit for 1987 200SX-SE



## Guest (Aug 10, 2002)

I have just purchased an 87 200SX with a VG30, and dreams of adapting turbos off of a 300zx, and I am looking for a body kit to fit this car. Seeing as it is an S12 chassis, would it be fair to assume that I could adapt an S13 body kit for a 240SX to this car with minimal, or no, additional fiberglass work? If this is possible, i.e. the dimensions of the front and rear bumpers, and the length of the side skirts are close enough, has anyone had experience adapting these kits?


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2002)

Bump for the new forum


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Dude, a 1987?! How many miles does that thing have? And how much did you pay? I dont know about your qestion, sorry.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

try erebuni. they have a body kit for just about everything and the prices aren't too bad. i think their web address is www.spoilers.com. good luck


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2002)

70k miles, and I only paid $300 for it. It has the VG30, and I'm looking into swapping a VG30DETT into it and making one hell of a sleeper. I'm only looking for a body kit because the front bumper is a little torn up. I've seen the erebuni kit, they have it listed on nopi.com, but I was wondering about adapting an s13 kit to fit the s12 chassis. My stepfather does body work, so a little contouring isn't really a problem.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i dont think it would be a problem to adapt a kit..atleast not too much so. if the chassis didnt get any wider all you would have to do is mess with mounting points prolly. buy the bumper u want and try it..if it doesnt work sell it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2002)

That seems to be the only alternative to the hideous erebuni kit...


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

JC Whitney has a front spoiler for that model.Its a copy of the oem one for the turbo s12. Erebuni also makes universal peices that wouldn't be to hard to fit to your ride,and if the side skirts are longer than whats on your car is it not hard to shorten them{thanx daddy}.Remeber first people see your car and if their is a sporty body kit on it; it won't be a sleeper anymore.sleeper=stealth.Awsome deal though.


----------

